# Mabel has a crush on Honey.



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She follows Honey around and copies everything Honey does. :blush:







Unfortunately Mabel's efforts to make friends are not always appreciated, particularly when personal space is disregarded


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww haha. Look at Honey's cheeky face in the 3rd picture 

What does Henry think?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol, she's looking at my phone and thinking "don't you dare bring that thing any closer"!

Henry gets jealous and attempts to steal the spotlight by cracking up and trumpeting a song at the top of his lungs. Little does he know, the girls aren't too impressed by this.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Such gorgeous girls 
Poor Mabel!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Too cute! Gotta love a bit of hero worship.  

Poor Henry.  Maybe he needs to try a different tactic. D


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not too surprised that Mabel hasn't had much success at making 'tiel friends because she has a habit of pulling tails..  naughty girl!


----------

